# Fehler beim deployen von seam 2.2.2-Projekt



## JanHH (29. Nov 2011)

Hallo,

seltsames Phänomen: Ich erzeuge mit seam-gen ein Seam Projekt mit Version 2.2.2 (final release), öffne es mit Eclipse (alles wie gehabt, wie man das so machen soll), ändere gar nix an dem Projekt, es wird deployed in den entsprechenden Ordner vom JBoss-AS, und.. es läuft nicht. Es werden keine java-Klassen ins .ear oder .war exportiert. Kann mir einerseits kaum vorstellen, dass seam 2.2.2 so einen gravierenden Bug hat, andererseits wüsste ich auch nicht was das sonst sein sollte, da ich ja gar nix am Projekt geändert hab.

Weiss jemand rat?

Gruß+Danke
Jan


----------



## Marcinek (29. Nov 2011)

Und sind die projekte als utilitymodules definiert in den facets?


----------



## JanHH (29. Nov 2011)

wat!?


----------



## Marcinek (29. Nov 2011)

Dachte du wärst Profi, weil du ein Thread ohne wirkliche informationen gepostet hast.

Das hier meine ich:

Anhang anzeigen 3749


----------



## JanHH (30. Nov 2011)

Na die Informationen sind schon ausreichend ;-). Ein mit seam-gen erzeugtes Projekt läuft nicht "out of the box". Bei seam 2.0.2 tut es das. Den Screen auf Deinem Screenshot hab ich noch nie gesehen, werds mir mal anschauen. Aber wie gesagt, wenn das ant-script durchgelaufen ist, befindet sich nich ein einziges class-File im erzeugten .war/.ear


----------



## JanHH (30. Nov 2011)

Bei den Project Properties gibts gar kein "facets" (eclipse ganymede), aber danke.


----------



## JanHH (30. Nov 2011)

Also falls das jemand nachvollziehen mag..

- seam 2.2.2 final releae herunterladen
- seam-gen: seam setup, irgendein Projekt erzeugen
- seam-gen: seam create-project
- Eclipse starten
- im Workspace wo seam-gen hingebaut hat, ein Projekt mit gleichem Namen anlegen (new -> general -> project)
- builden+deployen lassen

und im .ear oder .war sind keine class-Files!


----------



## Sym (30. Nov 2011)

Hast Du das mal mit einem Maven-Archetype versucht?

Das finde ich immer einfacher.


----------



## JanHH (30. Nov 2011)

Nee, müsste ich mich auch erst einarbeiten. fand das bisher eigentlich praktisch so.. Projekt erzeugen, in eclipse öffnen.


----------



## JanHH (2. Dez 2011)

Wer das Problem löst kriegt als Dank einen Kasten Bier (oder ein paar Flaschen Wein wahlweise) oder notfalls auch alkoholfreie Getränke ;-).


----------

